# Is there an index of KKF users' Instagram accounts?



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

Sorry if this is already asked and answered, but I couldn't find anything via search...

Is there a thread listing folks' Instagram accounts compiled anywhere? I'd love to cyberstalk some of you knife nerds.  Cheers!

Mine's Login • Instagram


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 26, 2021)

Im Trintorsel on IG. But I only stalk people. 

Knivperson // Thomas (@trintorsel) • Instagram-billeder og -videoer


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Im Trintorsel on IG. But I only stalk people.


Well now I'm stalking you in just case you ever do post.  Cheers!


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2021)

Good thread idea.






Ian Biringer (@ian_biringer) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Vdark (Oct 26, 2021)

Should Youtube channels be on here or a separate thread?


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

Vdark said:


> Should Youtube channels be on here or a separate thread?


Thanks @ian! Good idea @Vdark - I'd vote for keeping them here. List both in one post if you have 'em.


----------



## Vdark (Oct 26, 2021)

Bad man


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2021)

(@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives) • Instagram photos and videos


478 Followers, 412 Following, 174 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives)




instagram.com


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

@Vdark - I'd suggest only posting your own channels so this doesn't just become a thread of cool knife social media, and also so folks can decide if they want to post them or not.


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 478 Followers, 412 Following, 174 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives)
> ...


Nice feed!


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> Nice feed!


Thanks. I'll let @Carl Kotte know.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 26, 2021)

(@heijjarii) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## RDalman (Oct 26, 2021)

Robin Dalman (@dalmanknives) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 26, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 478 Followers, 412 Following, 174 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives)
> ...


Ahh thats you!! Haha, were following you already. My IG is full of knives, bread loaves and scandinavian models. The holy trinity.


----------



## ian (Oct 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Ahh thats you!! Haha, were following you already. My IG is full of knives, bread loaves and scandinavian models. The holy trinity.



That’s not him. He lies. It’s @Carl Kotte.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Ahh thats you!! Haha, were following you already. My IG is full of knives, bread loaves and scandinavian models. The holy trinity.





M1k3 said:


> Thanks. I'll let @Carl Kotte know.


Sorry for the bad news but that's not me. I'm way more boring.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 26, 2021)

Was also following IsoJ already... Basically if OP just follows all my subscriptions, he'll have half of KKF.


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

LOL, OP may well do that!  Thanks @Knivperson!


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

Hah! I got that from:



M1k3 said:


> Thanks. I'll let @Carl Kotte know.



Still a nice feed though.


----------



## sansho (Oct 26, 2021)

if people here care so much about instagram, why not create a profile field for people to add theirs to their profiles? i'd ask the administration, but i don't care about IG. 

the level of exposure is another question. would it just appear in the profile? would it appear when you hover over a person's name, or below "Location" alongside users' posts? any of these are possible in XF.


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

sansho said:


> if people here care so much about instagram, why not create a profile field for people to add theirs to their profiles? i'd ask the administration, but i don't care about IG.
> 
> the level of exposure is another question. would it just appear in the profile? would it appear when you over over a person's name, or below "Location" alongside users' posts? any of these are possible in XF.


I detest IG because it's part of Facebook, but it's the only social media I (occasionally) use — it's nice to see pretty pictures and what other things people are up to. I think it's a great idea to add a field for it and/or any other social links people wanted to share. I'm a rookie here and wouldn't know where to start in terms of asking the KKF Gods about implementing though. IMO it'd be nice if it appeared in the hover context box.


----------



## Matus (Oct 26, 2021)

Well since you asked ...






Matus (@matus6x6) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 26, 2021)

Here's mine.






Brandon Byrd (@bt_byrd) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Nagakin (Oct 26, 2021)

@andeelor I don't usually post to my wall, but I do a lot of cutting stories when I'm working at places I'm not ashamed of.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> I detest IG because it's part of Facebook, but it's the only social media I (occasionally) use — it's nice to see pretty pictures and what other things people are up to. I think it's a great idea to add a field for it and/or any other social links people wanted to share. I'm a rookie here and wouldn't know where to start in terms of asking the KKF Gods about implementing though. IMO it'd be nice if it appeared in the hover context box.


Could put it in the website field in the account details section?


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 26, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Could put it in the website field in the account details section?


Could but it's not easily accessible there. I'm good with this thread as a repository if it's a PITA to add to the hover popup.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 26, 2021)

My fav Login • Instagram


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 26, 2021)

And of course, grande preizzo Login • Instagram


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> And of course, grande preizzo Login • Instagram


----------



## khashy (Oct 26, 2021)

This is me 

@Japanese_Knives_Collection


----------



## stringer (Oct 26, 2021)

@jaysonleek on insta
garfilo1 on YouTube


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 26, 2021)

I am a
Www.Instagram.com/Bensbites


----------



## loqman026 (Oct 26, 2021)

Heres mine=)









Malaysia Knife Sharpening (@malaysia_knife_sharpening) • Instagram photos and videos


1,588 Followers, 894 Following, 221 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Malaysia Knife Sharpening (@malaysia_knife_sharpening)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 27, 2021)

stringer said:


> @jaysonleek on insta
> garfilo1 on YouTube


I did the straight razor thing for a while, been thinking about going back to it (currently use DE blades). I'll never forget the first time. ***** terrifying!


----------



## Andrei (Oct 27, 2021)

I'll just leave it here 








Маркин Андрей (@matk38) • Instagram photos and videos


1,588 Followers, 889 Following, 415 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Маркин Андрей (@matk38)




www.instagram.com


----------



## adrianopedro (Oct 27, 2021)

Here is mine 









Adriano Pedro | Chef Assador (@adrianopedro) • Instagram photos and videos


12K Followers, 2,626 Following, 782 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Adriano Pedro | Chef Assador (@adrianopedro)




www.instagram.com


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 27, 2021)

Followed y’all! I’m here…






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 28, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> Followed y’all! I’m here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Chris, your handles are unreal! Really great work.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 28, 2021)

here's mine


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 28, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> Damn, Chris, your handles are unreal! Really great work.



Thank you!


----------



## JoBone (Oct 28, 2021)

Here’s mine 
Login • Instagram


----------



## mgardiner (Oct 29, 2021)

@sdfoodtravel


----------



## bsfsu (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm here, based in Dunedin NZ. 





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 30, 2021)

So... Who owns this IG account!?

@knife.knackery • Instagram-billeder og -videoer


----------



## JayS20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> So... Who owns this IG account!?
> 
> @knife.knackery • Instagram-billeder og -videoer


That's @Markcg , I recognize the TFs


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 30, 2021)

JayS20 said:


> That's @Markcg , I recognize the TFs


Most insane collection Ive seen on IG so far. Those Ashis... Those everything....


----------



## Markcg (Oct 30, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Most insane collection Ive seen on IG so far. Those Ashis... Those everything....



Thank you for the kind words


----------



## childermass (Nov 3, 2021)

Instagram


Create an account or log in to Instagram - A simple, fun & creative way to capture, edit & share photos, videos & messages with friends & family.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DanielC (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm on Instagram as @caublestonecutlery. ---> Instagram


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 9, 2021)

@captaincaed - check out all my awesome posts


----------



## tostadas (Nov 9, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 478 Followers, 412 Following, 174 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@lamblobsterhogkitchenknives)
> ...


@Carl Kotte
Haha! That one keeps popping up on my front page as a suggestion to follow. I didn't even know.


----------



## Hassanbensober (Nov 9, 2021)

I go by the same name as here.


----------



## Kippington (Nov 10, 2021)

I may as well get in on some of this action... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 





Kippington Blades (@kippingtonblades) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## friz (Nov 10, 2021)

Here is my profile Nicola (@friz00) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Moooza (Nov 10, 2021)

Kippington said:


> I may as well get in on some of this action... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw a huntsman, immediately knew you were from Melbourne.


----------



## Kippington (Nov 10, 2021)

Moooza said:


> Saw a huntsman, immediately knew you were from Melbourne.


Did you see the spider in the next picture? That big gal was a good shop-mate, til one day she disappeared after a storm... 
I can't explain why, but it was comforting to have her around.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 10, 2021)

Kippington said:


> Did you see the spider in the next picture? That big gal was a good shop-mate, til one day she disappeared after a storm...
> I can't explain why, but it was comforting to have her around.


Sometimes it is nice to be close to the danger. Sometimes it is to be close to Someone with eight hairy legs.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 10, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Sometimes it is to be close to Someone with eight hairy legs.


I read in one of Backman's book that people in Stockholm are strange. Now I understand what he meant


----------



## chefwp (Nov 10, 2021)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> I read in one of Backman's book that people in Stockholm are strange. Now I understand what he meant


"Anxious People!!" I got a kick out of that book, especially as a former resident of Stockholm, his digs into 'Stockholmers' cracked me up!


----------



## Delat (Nov 14, 2021)

Decided to dust off my account, if some of you are getting follow requests from @mobaywest that’s me.

Login • Instagram


----------



## Up_dog128 (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm appreciating this thread; it's nice to put some familiar 'personalities' from here into a little more context 
I'm fairly new to the IG game, but here it is
karasu.edges


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m always getting confused between people’s names here and IG.


----------



## deltaplex (Aug 8, 2022)

I finally moved everything knife related over to a standalone account, and it's probably not a bad idea to bring this thread back up to the top of the recents list anyhow:






JRR (@ecmn_knifedork) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Aug 8, 2022)

I am surprised at how many of you I already follow since I have never seen this post. If anyone is interested





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 8, 2022)

fightingusik but you guys see it all here anyway.  






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## DrEriksson (Aug 8, 2022)

Swedish knives, amateur food, and a flat-faced cat. Expect neither more nor less. 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks for setting this up! Got to follow so many more cool accounts.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 4, 2023)

Just found this cool thread! Here is mine - 


https://www.instagram.com/lucienwllc/


----------



## pcs-abc (Jan 4, 2023)

Here’s mine:



https://www.instagram.com/pcs_abc/


----------

